# Soft plastics vs Live panfish



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

This will only be my second year fishing on hard water. im curious as to what everyone likes to tip their jigs with. Micro soft plastics,live bait or both? Do perch prefer pieces of crawler over waxies or spikes?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

They both work... I use waxies or spikes when fishing is tough... but I have caught lots of panfish on gulp products... I try them both most trips, if plastics work, I don't use meat, but most times I am using meat... They both work....


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

J&S, maki, and B-Y plastics are just a few that are awesome. There are times where they bite better on plastic than live, especially crappie from my experience.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Your arsenal should include small jigging raps, puppet minnows, and shiver minnows with crappie... they also display a behavior where they are only interested in a live minnow... it's all a crap shoot


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Catch as many fish as you can with soft plasics, lures, and anything else... it's free and generally keeps your hands warm.... it's nice to head out and not buy bait..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

NOTE: I always carry a few waxies in my pocket..


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I seem to catch more with waxies but when I don't have live bait I like to use the plastic called "mustache worm" I think it's made by vmc. If they won't bite on that I'll year it in half for a slightly smaller presentation


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty much all you'll ever need is wax worms.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The last handful of seasons, I've found myself getting away from waxies and using more spikes (maggots) & plastics. All are part of my bait arsenal, but waxies are used on a less and less basis,.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if they make glow plastics? I don't think I've seen any But that sounds like it might work well


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I use all but tend to stick with spikes. You get more and they are harder for the fish to pull off the hook. There are times however when a wax worm will outfish them so carry both. If you are specifically targeting perch or crappie try the smallest size swedish pimple in gold. Man they love that thing!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it depends on what type of lure your using. I like to use waxies on horizontal presentation lures I hook them by the head then I will turn the waxie over and hook it again. You kind of spin it just a little. I guess it's hard to explain without a video. The waxie needs to sit level with the jig and then it will have an enticing wiggle like a small baitfish or bug. I like to use maggots on tear drop style jigs or jigging spoons. I don't use plastics that often unless the fish are committing suicide. Everyone has developed their confidence technique and I am always willing to try new styles. I bought some different plastics last week to try and drown.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Bassin' Fool said:


> I use all but tend to stick with spikes. You get more and they are harder for the fish to pull off the hook. There are times however when a wax worm will outfish them so carry both. If you are specifically targeting perch or crappie try the smallest size swedish pimple in gold. Man they love that thing!!


Do you prefer the treble hook for more positive hook ups or the single on the swedish? I had some luck last year on them


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Lots of great information thanks for helping out guys


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I use the treble on the Swedish pimple...hook the waxie on 2 hooks...catch hills as well as perch and crappie.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Treble with the pimples. For perch or crappie try tipping it with a minnow head. Limited out several times on East last season with them! Good success on Nimi also


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Big nightcrawlers catch big fish. I've caught big perch, gills, bass and crappie on a crawler. When their finicky, I cut it in half.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

OHsportsman said:


> Does anyone know if they make glow plastics? I don't think I've seen any But that sounds like it might work well



Little Atom plastics come in glow.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I use both, have weaned my way off waxies. I do catch my bigger gills and crappies on maggots though. Love plastics, especially the Northland Slug Bugs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Plastics all day for me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Plastics all day for me.


Which styles do you prefer for those monster slob crappies.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Which styles do you prefer for those monster slob crappies.


Maki. They make several very good ones. Got them all.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

chaunc said:


> Maki. They make several very good ones. Got them all.


Trigger X for me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Maki. They make several very good ones. Got them all.


Thank you I will get some and try them out.


----------

